# Массажные аппараты



## alex16011 (17 Июн 2012)

я много сижу за компом, у меня сильно устает спина. Мне посоветовали купить вибромассажер *******.  Как часто можно использовать такие штуки?



*moderator:* Сообщение отредактировано. Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Июн 2012)

Может проще и дешевле делать перерывы в работе и заниматься зарядкой?


----------

